# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Zebrasoma flavescens

## Julio Macieira

_Zebrasoma flavescens_

Nome: Cirurgião-amarelo
Nome Científico: Zebrasoma flavescens
Família: Acanthuridae
Grupo: Peixes Ósseos
Classe: Peixes

Tal como todos os cirurgiões, também este peixe possui duas lâminas bem afiadas, uma de cada lado do pedúnculo caudal. Estas lâminas são projectadas e usadas em situações de defesa. Nesta espécie as lâminas são brancas. Vive só, ou em pequenos grupos, na zona imediatamente a seguir à zona batida pelas ondas no recife de coral. Alimenta-se de rebentos de algas filamentosas. Por vezes desovam aos pares ou em grupos, onde os machos territoriais cortejam as fêmeas.

Oceano Pacífico: Ilhas Ryukyu, Marianas, Marshall Markus, Wake e Hawaii.

Informação obtida em: Oceanário de Lisboa

----------


## Paulo Bravo

.

----------


## Matias Gomes

pode ser considerado o peixe mais comum de se ver em reefs, mas tem uma beleza ímpar e adorado por um grande numero de aquaristas e tb um motivo para muitos aumentarem o tamanho dos reefs para poder acomodar um nele.
Muito suscetível ao ictio tb, mas bem alimentado não tem problema consegue se recuperar muito rápido.



sendo limpo por um Neon Goby

----------


## Paulo J. Simões

boas pessoal 


é só mais um  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Se me lembra-se diria algo que ele não coma. Mas não. Sempre o vi comer tudo o que coloco no aquario.

Algas, muitas algas e variadas...adora.

----------


## Paulo J. Simões

boas juca 


grande foto  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :tutasla:  olha que a foto de cima é a do prof  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  


abraços

----------


## Julio Macieira



----------


## Paulo Gordinho



----------

